# Romans 9-11: DisP, Murray, Ridderbos...



## Romans922 (Apr 26, 2007)

This is one of my finals in class and I need this information NOW!!!:

It tells me to do these things:

1) Read Romans 9-11 Closely. --> I CAN DO THIS ON MY OWN 

2) Define the following four positions in regard to the relationship of Israel and to the Church: Dispensationalism, Murray, Ridderbos, and Calvin. Be Concise.

3) Which position do you take? Defend it. --> I can do this too!


*On the second question, what sources do you recommend to help me understand the relationship of Israel and Church in Dispensationalism, Murray, Ridderbos, and Calvin?*


----------



## crhoades (Apr 26, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> This is one of my finals in class and I need this information NOW!!!:
> 
> It tells me to do these things:
> 
> ...


 
Dispensationalism - MacArthur's commentary on Romans
Calvin - Commentary on Romans
Murray - Commentary on Romans
Ridderbos - Commentary on Romans (if you can read Dutch) if not use his works on Paul and Coming of the Kingdom.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 26, 2007)

As for the Dispensationalism part of your question...here's a list of *articles about Dispensationalism*. You should be able to find pretty much everything you need to know from them.

If you want to get it straight from the horse's mouth, as it were, then you can grab some books by Charles Ryrie, Dwight Pentecost, John Walvoord, and so on.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 26, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Dispensationalism - MacArthur's commentary on Romans


Hmm...I wouldn't really recommend MacArthur as a source for the Dispensationalist's position, because his theology tends to range all over the place. However, I haven't read his commentary on Romans, so it could very well state the Dispensational view of Israel and the Church accurately...I don't know. I do know that MacArthur _does_ adamantly believe that Isreal and the Church are separate, so that's one Dispensational view where he may certainly toe the line.

On another note, Andrew, be careful not to mix up Dispensationalism with Progressive Dispensationalism. PD takes a different view of Israel and the Church. It keeps them separate in one sense, but also views them both together as "one people of God." It is a sort of Dispensational/Reformed hybrid...sort of. From my own experience, having gone to a Dispensational church for several years, at which a seminary was based, and at which speakers like John Walvoord regularly spoke, "serious" Dispensationalists do NOT like the Progressive Dispensationalist view...many going so far as to call it heresy.


----------

